# Renziani a breve fuori dal Pd



## Andris (15 Settembre 2019)

Ormai confermato anche da loro stessi,l'appuntamento potrebbe essere la solita Leopolda dove l'ex premier trova da anni la sua esaltazione di un ego ipertrofico con pochi eguali.
La convivenza con i puristi sinistri non è più possibile,hanno i numeri per creare un nuovo micropartito non dovendo finire al gruppo misto.
Al contempo senza i renziani potrebbe esserci il ritorno alla "ditta" degli esuli bersaniani e compagnia,dopo aver fallito completamente da due anni la ricerca di uno spazio più sinistro.
Pare che la goccia a far traboccare il vaso sia stata la mancata nomina di un toscano tra le tante poltrone del nuovo governo,sembra fatto di proposito contro il "giglio magico" visto che al pd sono rimaste ormai solo la toscana e l'emilia romagna come baluardo di voti almeno per il momento.
Insomma renzi a breve sarà il nuovo verdini e alfano,ecco perchè li difendeva a spada tratta dalle critiche.


----------



## sacchino (15 Settembre 2019)

Un altro partito da 5%


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Settembre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Ormai confermato anche da loro stessi,l'appuntamento potrebbe essere la solita Leopolda dove l'ex premier trova da anni la sua esaltazione di un ego ipertrofico con pochi eguali.
> La convivenza con i puristi sinistri non è più possibile,hanno i numeri per creare un nuovo micropartito non dovendo finire al gruppo misto.
> Al contempo senza i renziani potrebbe esserci il ritorno alla "ditta" degli esuli bersaniani e compagnia,dopo aver fallito completamente da due anni la ricerca di uno spazio più sinistro.
> Pare che la goccia a far traboccare il vaso sia stata la mancata nomina di un toscano tra le tante poltrone del nuovo governo,sembra fatto di proposito contro il "giglio magico" visto che al pd sono rimaste ormai solo la toscana e l'emilia romagna come baluardo di voti almeno per il momento.
> Insomma renzi a breve sarà il nuovo verdini e alfano,ecco perchè li difendeva a spada tratta dalle critiche.




Finalmente il lupo si toglie la maschera.
Se la parola "sinistra" ha ancora un significato nella politica attuale (certamente no), Renzi è meno di sinistra della Meloni e Salvini.
Ora sarà interessante capire le ricadute politiche della sua scelta, visto che tra Renziani, Fichi (quelli che stanno nel partito delle banderuole), gli scappati di casa che votano LeU e le macerie del Pd, ci sarà un ingolfamento a "sinistra" senza precedenti. Tutti potenzialmente partitini da +5%, ma non certo da 25% per poter governare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2019)

Credo che attirerà verso di sè un'ala di Forza Italia, l'ala centrista della Carfagna.
Vedere tra qualche mese i 5 stelle che governeranno grazie al voto dei rimasugli dell'odiato nano sarà impagabile.


----------



## juventino (15 Settembre 2019)

Sto governo è stato voluto anche da Renzi proprio a questo scopo: indebolire il PD e i 5 Stelle e mangiarsi parte del loro elettorato col suo nuovo partito.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Settembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Credo che attirerà verso di sè un'ala di Forza Italia, l'ala centrista della Carfagna.
> Vedere tra qualche mese i 5 stelle che governeranno grazie al voto dei rimasugli dell'odiato nano sarà impagabile.



Mara no dai


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2019)

Quanti senatori perde il governo in senato con questa mossa?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Settembre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quanti senatori perde il governo in senato con questa mossa?



Non esce dalla maggioranza a sostegno del governo.
Esce dal PD come ormai sapevano anche i sassi da mesi (per quello Zingaretti voleva andare a votare).

Di fatto Renzi é stato e sempre sará un’azionista esterno di questa maggioranza.
Il governo reggerá finché fará comodo al suo gruppo.

Il suo obbiettivo politico é piú che ovvio, intercettare tutto il voto non populista, non di sinistra e non di destra. Una Dc progressista direi.

La convergenza di FI in questo posto politico non é quotata.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non esce dalla maggioranza a sostegno del governo.
> Esce dal PD come ormai sapevano anche i sassi da mesi (per quello Zingaretti voleva andare a votare).
> 
> Di fatto Renzi é stato e sempre sará un’azionista esterno di questa maggioranza.
> ...


già negata e Forza Italia il 19 ottobre sarà in Piazza a Roma con Lega-FDI


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non esce dalla maggioranza a sostegno del governo.
> Esce dal PD come ormai sapevano anche i sassi da mesi (per quello Zingaretti voleva andare a votare).
> 
> Di fatto Renzi é stato e sempre sará un’azionista esterno di questa maggioranza.
> ...



Praticamente Renzi sta usando Zingaretti come un pupazzo. Il PD rischia di perdere tra il 3-5% con l'addio dei renziani.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Credo che attirerà verso di sè un'ala di Forza Italia, l'ala centrista della Carfagna.
> Vedere tra qualche mese i 5 stelle che governeranno grazie al voto dei rimasugli dell'odiato nano sarà impagabile.



Magari ci sarà anche la "mediatrice" Licia Ronzulli...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Settembre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> già negata e Forza Italia il 19 ottobre sarà in Piazza a Roma con Lega-FDI



Si, vabbé.

Si parla di strategie a 1-2 anni.

Li si va é ovvio.

Chi rappresenta “i popolari”, i “conservatori”, i “repubblicani”?

Chi occupa un posto dove l’elettore é prim adì tutto contrario ai partiti di destra, secondo alternativo si partiti di sinistra?

Forza Italia morirá con Berlusconi dove troverá casa l’elettorato moderato, europeista, ma alternativo alla sinistra? Nel M5S che occuperá il posto di partito popolare di sinistra? Nel partito di Salvini che, per quanto sbandieri crocefissi a destra e a manca, é semprepiú schiacciato a destra?

Non credo.

Che sia un elettorato del 2, del 5 o del 12%, a questo elettorato manca una casa. Bisogna avere una visione strategica. Lo spazio politico é vuoto é c’é chi sta lavorando per occuparlo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Settembre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Praticamente Renzi sta usando Zingaretti come un pupazzo. Il PD rischia di perdere tra il 3-5% con l'addio dei renziani.



Lo scopo di Renzi non é portare via l’elettorato al PD (qualcosa porterá via, ma non punta a quello). Vuole fare (assieme agli orfani di FI, magari intorno alla proposta suggerita da Calenda) un nuovo partito di centro. Un partito Europista, alternativo alla sinistra. Vedremo se troverá spazio. Ma lo sanno tutti che quello é lo spazio mirato da Renzi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non esce dalla maggioranza a sostegno del governo.
> Esce dal PD come ormai sapevano anche i sassi da mesi (per quello Zingaretti voleva andare a votare).
> 
> Di fatto Renzi é stato e sempre sará un’azionista esterno di questa maggioranza.
> ...



Esatto, questo è lo scenario.

E' il primo post politco di Zosimo che condivido al 110%. 
Ora ci sono quasi 30 gradi, ma domani nevica


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si, vabbé.
> 
> Si parla di strategie a 1-2 anni.
> 
> ...



Ti posso fare anche alcuni riferimenti culturali di questo nuovo partito:

Papa Francesco, jacques Delors, Gianni Agnelli, J.F.Kennedy, Helmuth Kohl, Ciampi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Settembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Esatto, questo è lo scenario.
> 
> E' il primo post politco di Zosimo che condivido al 110%.
> Ora ci sono quasi 30 gradi, ma domani nevica



 Renzi ha iniziato l’operazione “convergenza”


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Settembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sto governo è stato voluto anche da Renzi proprio a questo scopo: indebolire il PD e i 5 Stelle e mangiarsi parte del loro elettorato col suo nuovo partito.



Bravissimo, ottima analisi.
Mossa politicamente ineccepibile.

Ci troveremo quindi un partito di "vera sinistra" che fa il verso al PDS attorno al 15%, un partito centrista liberale europeista di Renzi con i resti di FI legati alla Carfagna attorno all'8-10% con il resto di FI smaltito tra FdI e Lega, con 2 o 3 pirla a sbavare dietro a Berlusconi con il 2%.

In queste condizioni vedo molto dura la sopravvivenza del governo senza un rimpasto che dia al nuovo partito renziano qualche carica... ci sarà da sbellicarsi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Settembre 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Bravissimo, ottima analisi.
> Mossa politicamente ineccepibile.
> 
> Ci troveremo quindi un partito di "vera sinistra" che fa il verso al PDS attorno al 15%, un partito centrista liberale europeista di Renzi con i resti di FI legati alla Carfagna attorno all'8-10% con il resto di FI smaltito tra FdI e Lega, con 2 o 3 pirla a sbavare dietro a Berlusconi con il 2%.
> ...



Tutto evolve, ma lo scenario che vedo io tra un 1-2 anni prevede l’uscita di Renzi per fare il partito popolare, con Calenda e ex FI. LEU invece rientrerá nel PD. Il M5 S diventerá una partito popolare di sinistra.

La divisione dei voti sará
PD+LEU 18-22%
M5S 18-22%
Partito Popolare 13-17%
Lega 30-35%
Fdi 5-10%

Con M5S+Pd che saranno intorno al 40-45%, Lega +Fdi intorno al 40-45% e il partito popolare di Renzi con il 10-15% a fare da ago della bilancia.


----------



## juventino (15 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Tutto evolve, ma lo scenario che vedo io tra un 1-2 anni prevede l’uscita di Renzi per fare il partito popolare, con Calenda e ex FI. LEU invece rientrerá nel PD. Il M5 S diventerá una partito popolare di sinistra.
> 
> La divisione dei voti sará
> PD+LEU 18-22%
> ...



Il Movimento 5 Stelle che dopo sto schifo non resterebbe al 18% nemmeno regalando 1000 euro al mese a tutti gli italiani.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Settembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il Movimento 5 Stelle che dopo sto schifo non resterebbe al 18% nemmeno regalando 1000 euro al mese a tutti gli italiani.



Al momento i sondaggi lo danno al 22 ed é probabilmente il partito che meno voti perderá verso il partito popolare. Tutto ció che poteva perdere verso la Lega lo aveva giá perso. Mio parere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Settembre 2019)

*Secondo Huffington Post Renzi comunicherà il suo addio al PD domani a Porta a Porta.
In questa fase iniziale andrà nel gruppo Misto con 4 senatori.*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo Huffington Post Renzi comunicherà il suo addio al PD domani a Porta a Porta.
> In questa fase iniziale andrà nel gruppo Misto con 4 senatori.*


Ma il vincolo di mandato tanto voluto dai grillini una volta? Pure quello è sparito?  

Sia mai fare il dispetto al loro nuovo amico.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma il vincolo di mandato tanto voluto dai grillini una volta? Pure quello è sparito?
> 
> Sia mai fare il dispetto al loro nuovo amico.



Tutto gettato nel cassonetto dell'umido, ormai sono peggio di quelli che criticavano.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Al momento i sondaggi lo danno al 22 ed é probabilmente il partito che meno voti perderá verso il partito popolare. Tutto ció che poteva perdere verso la Lega lo aveva giá perso. Mio parere.



Secondo me questi sondaggi alla fine non dicono nulla, raramente hanno previsto con precisione qualcosa. C'è uno scarto di almeno 3-5 punti percentuali rispetto alla realtà.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma il vincolo di mandato tanto voluto dai grillini una volta? Pure quello è sparito?
> 
> Sia mai fare il dispetto al loro nuovo amico.



mica comandano i grullini  il vincolo di mandato te lo devi far votare


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Settembre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Secondo me questi sondaggi alla fine non dicono nulla, raramente hanno previsto con precisione qualcosa. C'è uno scarto di almeno 3-5 punti percentuali rispetto alla realtà.



Magari a favore del M5S.

Qualcuno sottovaluta quanto Salvini sia odiato da parte dell’elettorato.

Cosa che é piú probabile che un leghista voti Renzi che uno di questi voti Salvini.

Peró al momento é aria fritta.

Vedremo quando evolverá la situazione


----------



## vota DC (16 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Magari a favore del M5S.
> 
> Qualcuno sottovaluta quanto Salvini sia odiato da parte dell’elettorato.
> 
> ...


Ma quanto conta Salvini in Umbria? Delegherà tutto al potentato locale di turno, il m5s invece si trova ad appoggiare un governo uscente coinvolto nei peggiori scandali sulla sanità così folle da farsi comandare da una che per nome ha un lanciamissili sovietico!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Settembre 2019)

Nel frattempo Renzi rilascia prima intervista esclusiva a Minzolini del Giornale, e Sallusti su Rete 4 annuncia l'addio di Renzi con titolo del suo giornale di domani.

Comincia subito con il giornale di Forza Italia...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Settembre 2019)

ma fatemi capire, quanti sono i parlamentari renziani? possono far cadere il governo volendo?


----------



## 7vinte (16 Settembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo Renzi rilascia prima intervista esclusiva a Minzolini del Giornale, e Sallusti su Rete 4 annuncia l'addio di Renzi con titolo del suo giornale di domani.
> 
> Comincia subito con il giornale di Forza Italia...



No, pare le abbia rilasciate a tutti i giornali


----------



## Andris (16 Settembre 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma fatemi capire, quanti sono i parlamentari renziani? possono far cadere il governo volendo?



numericamente sì,perchè sono stati scelti quando era segretario quindi ci sono molti che gli devono tutto poi bisogna vedere se vorranno lasciare tutti il pd o solo alcuni,ma non lo faranno perchè è stato il primo a volere l'accordo per riemergere dall'oblìo politico


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2019)

E pensare che sti boccaloni del PD votavano e glorificavano Babbeo alla stregua di Berlinguer


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Settembre 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma fatemi capire, quanti sono i parlamentari renziani? possono far cadere il governo volendo?



Da quel che si legge sta raccogliendo un numero ad hoc per poter dire la sua nel tavolo del governo e tenere gli altri per le palle.
Ha subito raccattato un paio di deputati di FI, ci sono già nomi e cognomi negli articoli sui giornali domani.

Di Maio ora dovrà trattare non solo con Zingaretti, ma anche con il suo amato Renzi.


----------



## juventino (17 Settembre 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma fatemi capire, quanti sono i parlamentari renziani? possono far cadere il governo volendo?



Si, potrebbero farlo in qualunque istante. D’altronde Renzi mica è un pollo come Zingaretti: le liste per le elezioni dell’anno scorso le ha costruite apposta da avere un gruppo parlamentare numeroso al momento della scissione.
Lo scopo di questo governo è prendersi gli sputi degli italiani per la prossima disastrosa finanziaria per poi cadere sotto i colpi di Renzi che toglierà la fiducia dando tutta la colpa al PD e ai 5 Stelle.


----------



## sunburn (17 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Tutto evolve, ma lo scenario che vedo io tra un 1-2 anni prevede l’uscita di Renzi per fare il partito popolare, con Calenda e ex FI. LEU invece rientrerá nel PD. Il M5 S diventerá una partito popolare di sinistra.
> 
> La divisione dei voti sará
> PD+LEU 18-22%
> ...


40-45% in elezioni politiche, quindi con un'affluenza molto più alta rispetto a quella delle europee, significa tra i 15 e i 17 milioni di voti. Ipotizzando un'affluenza del 75%, lega+fdi dovrebbero prendere tra i 5 e i 7 milioni di voti in più rispetto alle europee. In pratica: 5 su elettori su 10(o 7 su 10) dei circa 10 milioni di elettori che non sono andati a votare alle europee dovrebbero votare lega+fdi. Mi sembra statisticamente molto improbabile, sia perché alla europee conta molto l'effetto traino basato sulla volontà di dare un segnale(come fu per il pd nel 2014) sia perché l'elettorato italiano è, di regola, un elettorato moderato e difficilmente darebbe un consenso così ampio a una coalizione di estrema destra.
Per quanto riguarda il partito di Renzi, io vedo esponenti che mi sembrano già politicamente "bruciati": lo stesso Renzi, la Boschi e gli altri del cd "giglio magico" ecc. Se non riesce a darsi un volto nuovo, lo vedo sotto il 10%.
Adesso abbiamo una coalizione di estrema destra, un partito centrista quale è ormai il pd e il m5s che prende voti in modo tendenzialmente trasversale.A mio parere lo spazio politico libero è nell'area del centrodestra: con un partito di cdx credibile, lega e fdi tornerebbero sotto il 15% senza neanche accorgersene.

Sia quel che sia, la situazione è estremamente fluida e in politica bastano sei mesi per stravolgere il quadro. Vedremo.


----------



## Andris (17 Settembre 2019)

*ecco i nomi al momento:*

Francesco Bonifazi

Davide Faraone

Teresa Bellanova 

Nadia Ginetti

Roberto Giachetti 

Luciano Nobili

Anna Ascani

Michele Anzaldi

Nicola Carè

Gianfranco Librandi

Maria Elena Boschi

Marco Di Maio 

Mattia Mor

Luigi Marattiin

Silvia Fregolent

Ivan Scalfarotto

Ettore Rosato

Gennaro Migliore

Lucia Annibali

Mauro Del Barba

Maria Chiara Gadda

Vito De Filippo

Martina Nardi 

Andrea Rossi.


*incerti:*

Lisa Noia

Andrea Romano

Franco Vazio

Camillo D’Alessandro

Marina Berlinghieri


*in "trattativa"* anche due deputati e un senatore (Massimo Mallegni) di Forza Italia


Si vocifera però in un secondo momento possano essere molti di più i trasformisti.

comunque già ora ha i due presidenti delle commissioni bilancio e finanze


----------



## Andris (17 Settembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> 40-45% in elezioni politiche, quindi con un'affluenza molto più alta rispetto a quella delle europee, significa tra i 15 e i 17 milioni di voti. Ipotizzando un'affluenza del 75%, lega+fdi dovrebbero prendere tra i 5 e i 7 milioni di voti in più rispetto alle europee. In pratica: 5 su elettori su 10(o 7 su 10) dei circa 10 milioni di elettori che non sono andati a votare alle europee dovrebbero votare lega+fdi. Mi sembra statisticamente molto improbabile, sia perché alla europee conta molto l'effetto traino basato sulla volontà di dare un segnale(come fu per il pd nel 2014) sia perché l'elettorato italiano è, di regola, un elettorato moderato e difficilmente darebbe un consenso così ampio a una coalizione di estrema destra.
> Per quanto riguarda il partito di Renzi, io vedo esponenti che mi sembrano già politicamente "bruciati": lo stesso Renzi, la Boschi e gli altri del cd "giglio magico" ecc. Se non riesce a darsi un volto nuovo, lo vedo sotto il 10%.
> Adesso abbiamo una coalizione di estrema destra, un partito centrista quale è ormai il pd e il m5s che prende voti in modo tendenzialmente trasversale.A mio parere lo spazio politico libero è nell'area del centrodestra: con un partito di cdx credibile, lega e fdi tornerebbero sotto il 15% senza neanche accorgersene..



stanno prendendo tutti i presidenti di regione,oltre ad avere tutto il nord in mano.
non sarà per niente facile far calare i consensi con gli amministratori locali che prima non avevano a spingere.

può darsi che renzi prenda il 10% come quando monti fece la sua lista,ma comunque è sufficiente a far arrivare terzo il pd e senza alleanze locali far perdere pure nelle regioni da loro dominate come avvenuto in liguria dove staccare il pd ha fatto vincere toti


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Settembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo Huffington Post Renzi comunicherà il suo addio al PD domani a Porta a Porta.
> In questa fase iniziale andrà nel gruppo Misto con 4 senatori.*



Ottimo, era ora..Renzi farà un partito presto o tardi, è palese


----------



## juventino (17 Settembre 2019)

Non state considerando gli effetti della disastrosa prestazione del governo giallorosso su PD e 5 Stelle. La possibilità che il PD crolli al 10-15 % e i grillini sotto il 10% non è remota.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Settembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Si, potrebbero farlo in qualunque istante. D’altronde Renzi mica è un pollo come Zingaretti: le liste per le elezioni dell’anno scorso le ha costruite apposta da avere un gruppo parlamentare numeroso al momento della scissione.
> Lo scopo di questo governo è prendersi gli sputi degli italiani per la prossima disastrosa finanziaria per poi cadere sotto i colpi di Renzi che toglierà la fiducia dando tutta la colpa al PD e ai 5 Stelle.


Non penso che questo governo crolli prima dell'elezione del PDR.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> E pensare che sti boccaloni del PD votavano e glorificavano Babbeo alla stregua di Berlinguer


Un vero ex elettore di Berlinguer dovrebbe stare proprio lontano dal PD, qualunque sia il loro capo.


----------



## juventino (17 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non penso che questo governo crolli prima dell'elezione del PDR.



A Renzi frega zero del PDR, tanto su questa faccenda il compromesso è capace di trovarlo pure con Salvini.


----------



## Davide L (17 Settembre 2019)

La scissione di Renzi è una pessima notizia per tempismo e opportunismo, ma una ottima notizia per il futuro del partito che perde una zavorra scomodissima che toglierà pochi voti al partito andando a raccattare più voti a destra.
Ormai è chiaro che Renzi mira a quell'elettorato, i moderati di destra che non si riconoscono nelle posizioni estreme di Salvini e della Meloni.


----------



## Andris (17 Settembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non state considerando gli effetti della disastrosa prestazione del governo giallorosso su PD e 5 Stelle. La possibilità che il PD crolli al 10-15 % e i grillini sotto il 10% non è remota.



comunque vada è inverosimile che se ne avvantaggi il partito di renzi,visto che il governo si è fatto proprio per la sua mossa perchè il don abbondio dormiente zingaretti non avrebbe mai pensato ad una cosa del genere in quel breve lasso di tempo.
i delusi da questo governo non vedo come possano votare il fautore dello stesso.
classica situazione in cui più sei lontano da tale governo e più voti prenderai.


----------



## juventino (17 Settembre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque vada è inverosimile che se ne avvantaggi il partito di renzi,visto che il governo si è fatto proprio per la sua mossa perchè il don abbondio dormiente zingaretti non avrebbe mai pensato ad una cosa del genere in quel breve lasso di tempo.
> i delusi da questo governo non vedo come possano votare il fautore dello stesso.
> classica situazione in cui più sei lontano da tale governo e più voti prenderai.



Vero, l'iniziativa è stata di Renzi, ma di fatto l'accordo l'ha gestito Zingaretti. Renzi è stato molto abile nel dare l'impulso e smarcarsi al momento giusto dalle trattative. Questo governo di fatto verrà ricordato come quello di Zinga-Di Maio-Grillo, a cui lui toglierà la fiducia passando per quello che ha fermato gli incompetenti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Settembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vero, l'iniziativa è stata di Renzi, ma di fatto l'accordo l'ha gestito Zingaretti. Renzi è stato molto abile nel dare l'impulso e smarcarsi al momento giusto dalle trattative. Questo governo di fatto verrà ricordato come quello di Zinga-Di Maio-Grillo, a cui lui toglierà la fiducia passando per quello che ha fermato gli incompetenti.



Anche per me...sono molto curioso di vedere cosa sarà questo nuovo partito, dove si posizionerà esattamente..Renzi è furbo, se si torna al proporzionale è già pronto a fare l'ago della bilancia


----------



## fabri47 (17 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anche per me...sono molto curioso di vedere cosa sarà questo nuovo partito, dove si posizionerà esattamente..Renzi è furbo, se si torna al proporzionale è già pronto a fare l'ago della bilancia


Ovvio che si torna al proporzionale. Inciuci a go-go.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ovvio che si torna al proporzionale. Inciuci a go-go.



Bé, non diamo la colpa a Renzi però eh..lui aveva proposto perfino la modifica della costituzione pur di superare questo sistema ingestibile..
Ad oggi, con il paese diviso in addirittura 4 poli (DX - CDX - CS - M5S) il sistema che abbiamo rende ingestibile tutto..alla fine, non abbiamo il proporzionale, ma gli inciuci li abbiamo visti lo stesso..anzi, peggio che mai co sti due accordi di governo


----------



## kYMERA (17 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé, non diamo la colpa a Renzi però eh..lui aveva proposto perfino la modifica della costituzione pur di superare questo sistema ingestibile..
> Ad oggi, con il paese diviso in addirittura 4 poli (DX - CDX - CS - M5S) il sistema che abbiamo rende ingestibile tutto..alla fine, non abbiamo il proporzionale, ma gli inciuci li abbiamo visti lo stesso..anzi, peggio che mai co sti due accordi di governo



"Inciucio" è qualcosa che non si può (o meglio, io non sopporto proprio) leggere comunque. L'Italia è una democrazia parlamentare che rappresenta il voto popolare. E' cosi anche in Germania, ma nessuno dice che la Merkel da quando governa (20 anni?) fa inciuci con altri partiti. Semplicemente sono politicamente più intelligenti di noi, dove non si è ancora capito che democrazia = compromesso, cosi come in una qualsiasi coppia dove marito e moglie o fidanzato e fidanzata si vengono incontro per accontentare i bisogno di entrambi.


----------



## Schism75 (18 Settembre 2019)

Probabilmente, trovate le risorse per impedire l’aumento dell’iva, verrà tolta la spina al governo. Ipotizzo primo quarto 2020, ed elezioni entro giugno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Settembre 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> "Inciucio" è qualcosa che non si può (o meglio, io non sopporto proprio) leggere comunque. L'Italia è una democrazia parlamentare che rappresenta il voto popolare. E' cosi anche in Germania, ma nessuno dice che la Merkel da quando governa (20 anni?) fa inciuci con altri partiti. Semplicemente sono politicamente più intelligenti di noi, dove non si è ancora capito che democrazia = compromesso, cosi come in una qualsiasi coppia dove marito e moglie o fidanzato e fidanzata si vengono incontro per accontentare i bisogno di entrambi.



Il termine compromesso è giusto quando si fanno accordi sui temi, in Italia si usa inciucio perché in realtà gli accordi si fanno sulle poltrone da spartirsi..è MOLTO diverso


----------



## Andris (18 Settembre 2019)

che trash hanno fatto a porta a porta ?
hanno mandato il messaggio su whatsapp a salvini per sfidarlo ed ha risposto di essere pronto.
e vespa gongola che ancora una volta sta al centro dell'attenzione mediatica.

comunque ha detto che si arriva a 40 (25 deputati e 15 senatori) nel suo gruppo,quindi ai 24 certi che ho elencato vanno aggiunti altri 16 che oggi o domani dirà.

"Il partito novecentesco non funziona piu'. C'e' bisogno di una cosa nuova, allegra e divertente"




il nome del nuovo partitino sarà "Italia viva"


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Settembre 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente, trovate le risorse per impedire l’aumento dell’iva, verrà tolta la spina al governo. Ipotizzo primo quarto 2020, ed elezioni entro giugno.



Si voterà non prima che sia stata completata la riforma costituzionale, la riforma elettorale e celebrati i referendum.
Inoltre dato che il governo sa che una volta completati questi punti è a rischio di distacco della spina la tirerà un pò in lungo con queste riforme, probabilmente a lungo abbastanza da arrivare vicini all'elezione del PDR, a quel punto questa maggioranza vorrà eleggerlo lui invece di lasciarlo al parlamento successivo.

Per me si vota a Maggio 2022. Sarei mooolto sorpreso se si votasse prima.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Settembre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> che trash hanno fatto a porta a porta ?
> hanno mandato il messaggio su whatsapp a salvini per sfidarlo ed ha risposto di essere pronto.
> e vespa gongola che ancora una volta sta al centro dell'attenzione mediatica.
> 
> ...



Beh, è noto che Renzi è per un partito che si identifichi con il suo capo, come la Lega, Forza Italia, FdI piuttosto che un partito in cui i vertici "dovrebbero" fare la sintesi delle decisioni collegiali del partito o degli elettori come M5S e PD.


----------



## Andris (18 Settembre 2019)

infatti,quello che è anomalo sono questi seguaci che passano dai partiti senza capetti con tutti che vogliono comandare ad uno dove si segue il capo supremo.
come da tradizione,in caso di fallimento politico subito pronti a reciclarsi altrove o tornare alla base.
in Italia servirebbe il vincolo di dignità,non di mandato.


----------



## sunburn (18 Settembre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> stanno prendendo tutti i presidenti di regione,oltre ad avere tutto il nord in mano.
> non sarà per niente facile far calare i consensi con gli amministratori locali che prima non avevano a spingere.
> 
> può darsi che renzi prenda il 10% come quando monti fece la sua lista,ma comunque è sufficiente a far arrivare terzo il pd e senza alleanze locali far perdere pure nelle regioni da loro dominate come avvenuto in liguria dove staccare il pd ha fatto vincere toti


C'è da dire che sull'emorragia di voti del pd c'è la firma proprio di Renzi, che è riuscito persino a erodere il bacino elettorale di quelli che votavano pd per tradizione e a prescindere. Non mi stupirei se, via lui, in molti tornassero sui loro passi. 

Io davvero faccio fatica a capire da chi potrebbe prendere i voti il partito di Renzi. Le "vedove" di forza italia che ultimamente si sono orientate sulla lega non ce le vedo a votare la Boschi. Idem per quanto riguarda elettori del pd e del movimento.


----------



## sunburn (18 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si voterà non prima che sia stata completata la riforma costituzionale, la riforma elettorale e celebrati i referendum.
> Inoltre dato che il governo sa che una volta completati questi punti è a rischio di distacco della spina la tirerà un pò in lungo con queste riforme, probabilmente a lungo abbastanza da arrivare vicini all'elezione del PDR, a quel punto questa maggioranza vorrà eleggerlo lui invece di lasciarlo al parlamento successivo.
> 
> Per me si vota a Maggio 2022. Sarei mooolto sorpreso se si votasse prima.



Maggio 2022 è impossibile perché le Camere dovrebbe scioglierle Mattarella, che però agli inizi del 2022 sarà nel semestre bianco e non potrebbe farlo. 
Secondo me, si voterà al più tardi nella primavera 2021.


----------



## James Watson (18 Settembre 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> "Inciucio" è qualcosa che non si può (o meglio, io non sopporto proprio) leggere comunque. L'Italia è una democrazia parlamentare che rappresenta il voto popolare. E' cosi anche in Germania, ma nessuno dice che la Merkel da quando governa (20 anni?) fa inciuci con altri partiti. Semplicemente sono politicamente più intelligenti di noi, dove non si è ancora capito che democrazia = compromesso, cosi come in una qualsiasi coppia dove marito e moglie o fidanzato e fidanzata si vengono incontro per accontentare i bisogno di entrambi.



Alleluja!


----------



## sunburn (18 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé, non diamo la colpa a Renzi però eh..lui aveva proposto perfino la modifica della costituzione pur di superare questo sistema ingestibile..



Con la modifica di Renzi sarebbe stato ancora peggio. Per la Camera si sarebbe comunque votato con l'attuale legge elettorale perché l'Italicum sarebbe stato ugualmente incostituzionale. Per quanto riguarda il Senato, che manteneva comunque importanti funzioni a livello legislativo, prevedeva che la durata del mandato coincidesse con la durata dell'organo locale dal quale ciascun senatore proveniva: considerando che in Italia c'è almeno un'elezione all'anno, avremmo avuto un continuo stravolgimento della composizione del Senato.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi, con il paese diviso in addirittura 4 poli (DX - CDX - CS - M5S) il sistema che abbiamo rende ingestibile tutto..alla fine, non abbiamo il proporzionale, ma gli inciuci li abbiamo visti lo stesso..anzi, peggio che mai co sti due accordi di governo


Questo è stato il più grande "capolavoro" della politica italiana: tra il 2006 e il 2008 hanno provato a forzare la mano per indirizzare il sistema politico verso il bipolarismo(pdl VS pd) e hanno ottenuto una frammentazione peggiore che negli anni della cosiddetta prima Repubblica. Dei Re Mida al contrario.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Settembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Maggio 2022 è impossibile perché le Camere dovrebbe scioglierle Mattarella, che però agli inizi del 2022 sarà nel semestre bianco e non potrebbe farlo.
> Secondo me, si voterà al più tardi nella primavera 2021.



Veramemte il mandato scade il 3 febbraio 2022, il nuovo presidente sarà eletto a febbraio 2022 (se Mattarella per concedere maggior agio elettorale non decide di dimettersi un pò prima). A quel punto potrà sciogliere le camere e proclamare nuove elezioni entro 70gg.

Da qui la prima data utile è maggio 2022.

Poi bisogna vedere se la maggioranza che emerge per l'elezione del PDR non abbia volontà e numeri in parlamento per arrivare a fine legislatura in primavera 2023, ma penso che prima dell'elezione del PDR si andrà avanti con questo governo.


----------



## sunburn (18 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Veramemte il mandato scade il 3 febbraio 2022, il nuovo presidente sarà eletto a febbraio 2022 (se Mattarella per concedere maggior agio elettorale non decide di dimettersi un pò prima). A quel punto potrà sciogliere le camere e proclamare nuove elezioni entro 70gg.
> 
> Da qui la prima data utile è maggio 2022.
> 
> Poi bisogna vedere se la maggioranza che emerge per l'elezione del PDR non abbia volontà e numeri in parlamento per arrivare a fine legislatura in primavera 2023, ma penso che prima dell'elezione del PDR si andrà avanti con questo governo.


Sì, ma devi considerare il tempo che ci metterrebbero a eleggere il nuovo. Secondo me o 2021 o si arriva a fine legislatura.
Anche perché non sarebbe istituzionalmente corretto che un Parlamento restasse di fatto in carica solo per votare il PdR, già sapendo di andare a elezioni dopo poco: sarebbe un clamoroso autogol dei partiti che lo facessero e verrebbe duramente punito alle urne.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Settembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che sull'emorragia di voti del pd c'è la firma proprio di Renzi, che è riuscito persino a erodere il bacino elettorale di quelli che votavano pd per tradizione e a prescindere. Non mi stupirei se, via lui, in molti tornassero sui loro passi.
> 
> Io davvero faccio fatica a capire da chi potrebbe prendere i voti il partito di Renzi. Le "vedove" di forza italia che ultimamente si sono orientate sulla lega non ce le vedo a votare la Boschi. Idem per quanto riguarda elettori del pd e del movimento.



Per me il partito di Renzi occupa uno spazio elettorale enorme. Una volta smussate le antipatie e passato il messaggio, il nuovo partito occuperà quello spazio enorme degli elettori che non si riconoscono nelle posizioni d sinistra, ma neanche in quelle di destra.
In questa ottica fa buon gioco l'estremeizzazione della destra Salviniana, adesso gli elettori moderati, pur di non votare a sinistra, aderiscono alle istanze di destra, ma molti si staccheranno di fronte ad una proposta concreta, di prospettiva e più moderata. La sinistra farà la sinistra e il M5S farà la sinistra popolare.

Itallia Vera raccoglierà le istanze degli altri elettori, comprese quelle di FI (che infatti si è dichiarata, moderata ed europeista).
Non sarà solo il partito della Boschi, ma anche quello di Carfagna e quell'area di FI e nel momento in cui verrà percepita come ago della bilancia attrarrà molte altre figure.


----------



## vota DC (18 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per me il partito di Renzi occupa uno spazio elettorale enorme. Una volta smussate le antipatie e passato il messaggio, il nuovo partito occuperà quello spazio enorme degli elettori che non si riconoscono nelle posizioni d sinistra, ma neanche in quelle di destra.
> In questa ottica fa buon gioco l'estremeizzazione della destra Salviniana, adesso gli elettori moderati, pur di non votare a sinistra, aderiscono alle istanze di destra, ma molti si staccheranno di fronte ad una proposta concreta, di prospettiva e più moderata. La sinistra farà la sinistra e il M5S farà la sinistra popolare.
> 
> Itallia Vera raccoglierà le istanze degli altri elettori, comprese quelle di FI (che infatti si è dichiarata, moderata ed europeista).
> Non sarà solo il partito della Boschi, ma anche quello di Carfagna e quell'area di FI e nel momento in cui verrà percepita come ago della bilancia attrarrà molte altre figure.



Finché non diventa alleato fisso del centrodestra e mantiene una certa autonomia ha solo lo spazio di casini, che poi Casini aveva fior di politici esperti al seguito, questo una gang di toscanacci. Rendiamoci conto che defunta fi la lega la fanno entrare nel ppe (hanno fatto entrare pure i franchisti spagnoli) e tanti saluti al discorso sull'estremismo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Settembre 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> "Inciucio" è qualcosa che non si può (o meglio, io non sopporto proprio) leggere comunque. L'Italia è una democrazia parlamentare che rappresenta il voto popolare. E' cosi anche in Germania, ma nessuno dice che la Merkel da quando governa (20 anni?) fa inciuci con altri partiti. Semplicemente sono politicamente più intelligenti di noi, dove non si è ancora capito che democrazia = compromesso, cosi come in una qualsiasi coppia dove marito e moglie o fidanzato e fidanzata si vengono incontro per accontentare i bisogno di entrambi.



La democrazia parlamentare è una schifezza. Trincerarsi dietro a ciò è segno evidente di malafede pura, un sistema creato ad arte per permettere ai partiti di fare i propri comodi in maniera del tutto legale. La democrazia per funzionare deve essere diretta o con un sistema maggioritario, le vie di mezzo generano solo caos.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Settembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Questo è stato il più grande "capolavoro" della politica italiana: tra il 2006 e il 2008 hanno provato a forzare la mano per indirizzare il sistema politico verso il bipolarismo(pdl VS pd) e hanno ottenuto una frammentazione peggiore che negli anni della cosiddetta prima Repubblica. Dei Re Mida al contrario.



Bé la cosa per un po' ha funzionato, c'erano l'Ulivo-Unione e infine il PD e il PDL..poi è andato un po' tutto in vacca a destra col nano che ha cominciato a dare i numeri e a non volere che qualcuno prendesse il suo posto alle redini del partito, lavorando un po' più in ombra..alla fine ha fatto terra bruciata intorno..mettici poi il crollo della lega dopo gli scandali..

In tutto questo nasceva il M5S patendo dai Vaffaday (al tempo rivolti al 99% a Berlusconi) con sostanzialmente tutti i Dipietrini e verdi rimasti orfani dei loro partiti a radunarsi...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Settembre 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Finché non diventa alleato fisso del centrodestra e mantiene una certa autonomia ha solo lo spazio di casini, che poi Casini aveva fior di politici esperti al seguito, questo una gang di toscanacci. Rendiamoci conto che defunta fi la lega la fanno entrare nel ppe (hanno fatto entrare pure i franchisti spagnoli) e tanti saluti al discorso sull'estremismo.



La Lega di Salvini non sarà mai accettata dal PPE.

Più probabile entri Casapound.

La Lega è quanto di più simile al partito Fascista ci sia stato nella storia. Per chi apprezza il periodo Fascista, soprattutto calato nei contestati periodi oodierni in cui l'avversione ai partiti è galoppante, è un pregio.
Per il PPE è una situazione che rende totalmente inaccettabile l'adesione.

In italia ci sarà 
una destra: Occupata da Fdi e Lega
Un centro: dove convergeranno FI e il nuovo partito di Renzi
una sinistra progressista: Occupata dal PD
Una sinistra popolare:Occupata dal M5S.


----------



## Andris (18 Settembre 2019)

il PPE ha fatto entrare il partito di Orban che domina incontrastato da anni ed è molto peggio della lega.
inoltre sempre il PPE,pur di eleggere la presidenza della commissione e tenere la maggioranza relativa al potere conservatore,ha fatto convergere i voti delle destre illiberali.
stai tranquillo che non si farebbero problemi dinanzi ad uno che ti porta in dote quei voti,semmai è salvini che non ci andebbe come la le pen.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2019)

Avete letto il nome del partito di Renzi? 

"Italia viva"


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La Lega di Salvini non sarà mai accettata dal PPE.
> 
> Più probabile entri Casapound.
> 
> ...



Zosimo ammiro molto la tua competenza in termini economici e calcistici ma mi sembra un'affermazione parecchio azzardata.
Il fascismo è un fenomeno molto più complesso di quanto si insegni a scuola e per comprenderlo appieno servono anni e anni di studi specifici.
Io stesso, che mi sono trovato ad approfondirlo parecchio per un paio d'anni nei miei tempi accademici (e pure una mezza idea di farci la tesi, ai tempi) non mi definirei mai esperto in materia, c'è gente che letteralmente ci dedica tutta la vita.
Per quel "poco" che ho appreso a riguardo, mi sembra un movimento politico profondamente diverso dalla Lega, a partire dalle proposte economiche per poi scendere nella politica e nel rapporto con la società civile.

Consiglio a riguardo la lettura di "Fascismo: Storia e interpretazione" dell'esimio professor Emilio Gentile, probabilmente il più grande esperto di fascismo che abbiamo in Italia.
Chiarisce molti punti che ai più risultano totalmente oscuri.
Ha scritto moltissime altre opere che per un motivo o per l'altro richiedono un background accademico approfondito per essere comprese, quella da me citata è più alla portata


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La Lega è quanto di più simile al partito Fascista ci sia stato nella storia.



Ok possiamo chiudere la discussione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Settembre 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Zosimo ammiro molto la tua competenza in termini economici e calcistici ma mi sembra un'affermazione parecchio azzardata.
> Il fascismo è un fenomeno molto più complesso di quanto si insegni a scuola e per comprenderlo appieno servono anni e anni di studi specifici.
> Io stesso, che mi sono trovato ad approfondirlo parecchio per un paio d'anni nei miei tempi accademici (e pure una mezza idea di farci la tesi, ai tempi) non mi definirei mai esperto in materia, c'è gente che letteralmente ci dedica tutta la vita.
> Per quel "poco" che ho appreso a riguardo, mi sembra un movimento politico profondamente diverso dalla Lega, a partire dalle proposte economiche per poi scendere nella politica e nel rapporto con la società civile.
> ...



Probabilmente a conoscere realmente il movimento fascista sarà uno 0,1% della popolazione italiana.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La Lega di Salvini non sarà mai accettata dal PPE.
> 
> Più probabile entri Casapound.
> 
> ...



Ancora con il fascismo. Arrenditi, non ci crede più nessuno. Nemmeno tu.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ancora con il fascismo. Arrenditi, non ci crede più nessuno. Nemmeno tu.



Ma è assolutamente in linea con il partito fascista.
Non per niente si parlava di marcia su Roma, Pieni poteri, di assediare il parlamento. Per non parlare delle questioni legate alla razza, agli Ebrei (ieri neanche un accenno di scuse per l'ebreo gridato a Lerner). Se ne potrebbero fare a decine di similitudini.
Diamogli il 51% e vedrai che Salvini si taglia anche a zero i capelli.

La Lega di adesso è un partito fascista in fase embrionale. ma pare che dalla Storia non si voglia mai imparare.


----------



## juventino (18 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La Lega di Salvini non sarà mai accettata dal PPE.
> 
> Più probabile entri Casapound.
> 
> ...



Il PPE nella sua storia si è tirato dentro personaggi non molto diversi, se non addirittura peggiori di Salvini.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma è assolutamente in linea con il partito fascista.
> Non per niente si parlava di marcia su Roma, Pieni poteri, di assediare il parlamento. Per non parlare delle questioni legate alla razza, agli Ebrei (ieri neanche un accenno di scuse per l'ebreo gridato a Lerner). Se ne potrebbero fare a decine di similitudini.
> Diamogli il 51% e vedrai che Salvini si taglia anche a zero i capelli.
> 
> La Lega di adesso è un partito fascista in fase embrionale. ma pare che dalla Storia non si voglia mai imparare.



Ma dai Zosimo, eppure sembri una persona intelligente. Stai facendo anti-propaganda ridicola che sai benissimo verrà ignorata. E tu risulterai poco credibile. Una volta mi hai detto di uscire da Stranger Things. Va bene, ma tu esci dal Medioevo.

Continuare ad agitare questi spettri non funziona, non sottovalutare l'intelligenza delle persone. Che Lerner faccia queste scenette di proposito per dimostrare chissà cosa, ci possono giusto credere i bambini di 3 anni. L'esempio si può contraddire in un batter d'occhio con Salvini vittima, e lo sai benissimo.

In Italia non ritornerà mai più il fascismo che credi te, mettitelo in testa. Il fascismo esiste già adesso, ed è il fascismo globale delle multinazionali e dei giganti informatici.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma è assolutamente in linea con il partito fascista.
> Non per niente si parlava di marcia su Roma, Pieni poteri, di assediare il parlamento. Per non parlare delle questioni legate alla razza, agli Ebrei (ieri neanche un accenno di scuse per l'ebreo gridato a Lerner). Se ne potrebbero fare a decine di similitudini.
> Diamogli il 51% e vedrai che Salvini si taglia anche a zero i capelli.
> 
> La Lega di adesso è un partito fascista in fase embrionale. ma pare che dalla Storia non si voglia mai imparare.


Ma per favore...Se veramente Salvini fosse in linea con il fascismo, quello vero, dovrebbe ammazzare i suoi oppositori e non mi pare che qui faccia del male a qualcuno. Ma qualcuno, a quanto pare, piace tirare in ballo la storia senza neanche conoscerla.


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma è assolutamente in linea con il partito fascista.
> Non per niente si parlava di marcia su Roma, Pieni poteri, di assediare il parlamento. Per non parlare delle questioni legate alla razza, agli Ebrei (ieri neanche un accenno di scuse per l'ebreo gridato a Lerner). Se ne potrebbero fare a decine di similitudini.
> Diamogli il 51% e vedrai che Salvini si taglia anche a zero i capelli.
> 
> La Lega di adesso è un partito fascista in fase embrionale. ma pare che dalla Storia non si voglia mai imparare.



Se Salvini fosse davvero fascista avrebbe approfittato degli scorsi due anni per aizzare i suoi sostenitori alle armi.
Mai un appello alla violenza dal 2013 in poi.
Lo squadrismo fascista era l'esatto contrario.

Molto più fascista Erdogan o Netanyahu di Salvini


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2019)

Molto più "fascista" Zingaretti che non lascia parlare gli animalisti, ma anzi li manda via anche con la forza. Immaginate se fosse stato Salvini a fare una cosa del genere.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La democrazia parlamentare è una schifezza. Trincerarsi dietro a ciò è segno evidente di malafede pura, un sistema creato ad arte per permettere ai partiti di fare i propri comodi in maniera del tutto legale. La democrazia per funzionare deve essere diretta o con un sistema maggioritario, le vie di mezzo generano solo caos.



Sulla carta il sistema proporzionale è quello più corretto per rappresentare la volontà popolare in termini di rappresentanza. Il maggioritario permette sicuramente una maggiore governabilità, ma non credo sia giusto far governare chi ha preso il 30% solo perchè è il partito che ha preso più voti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Settembre 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Sulla carta il sistema proporzionale è quello più corretto per rappresentare la volontà popolare in termini di rappresentanza. Il maggioritario permette sicuramente una maggiore governabilità, ma non credo sia giusto far governare chi ha preso il 30% solo perchè è il partito che ha preso più voti.



Non è possibile garantire una governabilità eccellente ed allo stesso tempo badare alle questioni etiche. E' ovvio che non sia giusto in linea di massima che il 30% governi perché in minoranza sul totale, ma la democrazia se ha un senso è proprio questo, si vota, chi ottiene più preferenze vince. 
Hai cinque anni per governare VERAMENTE, senza stare a pensare ad accordi e quant'altro, altrimenti il programma dei partiti non serve a nulla se tanto puntualmente devono trovare un compromesso.

In Italia se si vogliono cambiare veramente le cose si deve passare ad un sistema maggioritario oppure cambiare radicalmente il sistema e passare al semi-presidenziale.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non è possibile garantire una governabilità eccellente ed allo stesso tempo badare alle questioni etiche. E' ovvio che non sia giusto in linea di massima che il 30% governi perché in minoranza sul totale, ma la democrazia se ha un senso è proprio questo, si vota, chi ottiene più preferenze vince.
> Hai cinque anni per governare VERAMENTE, senza stare a pensare ad accordi e quant'altro, altrimenti il programma dei partiti non serve a nulla se tanto puntualmente devono trovare un compromesso.
> 
> In Italia se si vogliono cambiare veramente le cose si deve passare ad un sistema maggioritario oppure cambiare radicalmente il sistema e passare al semi-presidenziale.



Ma l'accordo serve proprio a bilanciare il tutto. Ma te lo immagini Salvini a governare da solo per 5 anni? Dio mio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Settembre 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma l'accordo serve proprio a bilanciare il tutto. Ma te lo immagini Salvini a governare da solo per 5 anni? Dio mio.



Piaccia o no la democrazia funziona così, se bilanciare tutto significa avere governi a mezzo servizio sempre pronti a cadere beh, tutta la vita il maggioritario.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Piaccia o no la democrazia funziona così, se bilanciare tutto significa avere governi a mezzo servizio sempre pronti a cadere beh, tutta la vita il maggioritario.



Ma non è vero, funziona cosi la democrazia che dici tu. Perdonami ma pensi che il tuo modo di vedere la "democrazia" sia quello giusto e quello degli altri è sbagliato. 
Personalmente preferisco che il sistema rimanga come è perchè io di Salvini "a pieni poteri" avrei paura e non poco. E credo dovreste averne tutti. Cosi come sarei preoccupato se i pieni poteri li avesse Renzi, Di Maio o il Berlusca.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Settembre 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero, funziona cosi la democrazia che dici tu. Perdonami ma pensi che il tuo modo di vedere la "democrazia" sia quello giusto e quello degli altri è sbagliato.
> Personalmente preferisco che il sistema rimanga come è perchè io di Salvini "a pieni poteri" avrei paura e non poco. E credo dovreste averne tutti. Cosi come sarei preoccupato se i pieni poteri li avesse Renzi, Di Maio o il Berlusca.



Aver paura dell'esito delle urne è democrazia? Non mi rispondere che hai "paura" per i pieni poteri, non vuol dire nulla, la legge pone a chi governa dei limiti, se si ha paura dell'esito delle elezioni e si preferisce un sistema che genera solamente il caos allora il problema non è il sistema elettorale ma il timore che possa vincere qualcuno che per te non va bene e questa non è democrazia.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (18 Settembre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Piaccia o no la democrazia funziona così, se bilanciare tutto significa avere governi a mezzo servizio sempre pronti a cadere beh, tutta la vita il maggioritario.



Mi chiedo sempre di fronte a queste posizioni: ma il sistema americano vi piacerebbe? Andrebbe bene un presidente eletto (dato il sistema elettorale, quindi anche con tre milioni di voti di meno dell'avversario - vedi Trump) che però non può fare quello che vuole perché spesso in almeno un ramo del Parlamento non ha la maggioranza, perché c'è la Corte suprema (con giudici scelti dai predecessori, ecc.)?
Dal tipo di discorsi che sento, dubito.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Aver paura dell'esito delle urne è democrazia? Non mi rispondere che hai "paura" per i pieni poteri, non vuol dire nulla, la legge pone a chi governa dei limiti, se si ha paura dell'esito delle elezioni e si preferisce un sistema che genera solamente il caos allora il problema non è il sistema elettorale ma il timore che possa vincere qualcuno che per te non va bene e questa non è democrazia.



Certo che ho paura, perchè il 50% circa degli italiani è analfabeta funzionale. Personalmente non sono neanche d'accordo sul suffragio universale, quindi si, ho paura dell'esito delle urne perchè gli italiani, purtroppo, non sono in grado di capire le cose e non sanno il funzionamento dello Stato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Settembre 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo sempre di fronte a queste posizioni: ma il sistema americano vi piacerebbe? Andrebbe bene un presidente eletto (dato il sistema elettorale, quindi anche con tre milioni di voti di meno dell'avversario - vedi Trump) che però non può fare quello che vuole perché spesso in almeno un ramo del Parlamento non ha la maggioranza, perché c'è la Corte suprema (con giudici scelti dai predecessori, ecc.)?
> Dal tipo di discorsi che sento, dubito.



Il sistema francese è secondo me molto interessante.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Settembre 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Personalmente non sono neanche d'accordo sul suffragio universale.



Dai... credo sia superfluo ogni altro commento.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Settembre 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Certo che ho paura, perchè il 50% circa degli italiani è *analfabeta* funzionale. Personalmente non sono neanche d'accordo sul suffragio universale, quindi si, ho paura dell'esito delle urne perchè gli italiani, purtroppo, non sono in grado di capire le cose e non *sanno* il funzionamento dello Stato.



.


----------



## Andris (19 Settembre 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero, funziona cosi la democrazia che dici tu. Perdonami ma pensi che il tuo modo di vedere la "democrazia" sia quello giusto e quello degli altri è sbagliato.
> Personalmente preferisco che il sistema rimanga come è perchè io di Salvini "a pieni poteri" avrei paura e non poco. E credo dovreste averne tutti. Cosi come sarei preoccupato se i pieni poteri li avesse Renzi, Di Maio o il Berlusca.



comunque in buona parte delle nazioni del mondo si governa senza avere la maggioranza assoluta dei votanti.
anche perchè se uno diventa il primo partito significa che ha alle spalle milioni e milioni di persone che si fidano,quindi non puoi dire di avere paura di milioni di persone altrimenti torneremmo al tardo ottocento o al primo novecento.
in Italia poi dove spesso le coalizioni si disgregano da sole,vedi Pdl che nel 2008 aveva sfondato invece fini decise di rendere Berlusconi un'anatra zoppa,e con la magistratura sempre attiva sui "nemici"


----------



## Andris (19 Settembre 2019)

tornando in topic...

*lista aggiornata di Italia viva:*


*Deputati*

Lucia Annibali, Michele Anzaldi, Maria Elena Boschi, Nicola Carè, Matteo Colaninno, Camillo D'Alessandro, Vito De Filippo, Mauro Del Barba, Marco Di Maio, Cosimo Ferri, Silvia Fregolent, Maria Chiara Gadda, Roberto Giachetti, Gianfranco Librandi, Luigi Marattin, Gennaro Migliore, Mattia Mor, Sara Moretto, Luciano Nobili, Lisa Noja, Raffaella Paita, Ettore Rosato, Ivan Scalfarotto, Gabriele Toccafondi (da Civica Popolare, la lista elettorale dell'ex ministro della Sanità Beatrice Lorenzin), Massimo Ungaro.


*Senatori
*
Davide Faraone, Giuseppe Cucca, Matteo Renzi, Laura Garavini, Eugenio Comincini, Leonardo Grimani, Mauro Marini, Daniela Sbrollini, Ernesto Magorno, Francesco Bonifazi, Teresa Bellanova, Donatella Conzatti, (da Forza Italia), Valeria Sudano Nadia Ginetti, Riccardo Nencini (dal Partito Socialista Italiano)



p.s.

contemporaneamente Berlusconi da Bruxelles ha negato qualsiasi uscita da FI ed un senatore ha lasciato


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (19 Settembre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il sistema francese è secondo me molto interessante.


Anche lì spesso c'è coabitazione (Presidente socialista, Primo ministro gollista, ecc.)


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (19 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> .



OT: Per la prima in neretto avresti scritto "sono analfabeti"? A rigore no: il soggetto è "il 50% degli italiani", singolare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Anche lì spesso c'è coabitazione (Presidente socialista, Primo ministro gollista, ecc.)



Basta svolgere l'elezione del presidente poco prima delle elezioni del parlamento. Il risultato sarà lo stesso, garantendo così totale governabilità.


----------



## sunburn (19 Settembre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non è possibile garantire una governabilità eccellente ed allo stesso tempo badare alle questioni etiche. E' ovvio che non sia giusto in linea di massima che il 30% governi perché in minoranza sul totale, ma la democrazia se ha un senso è proprio questo, si vota, chi ottiene più preferenze vince.
> Hai cinque anni per governare VERAMENTE, senza stare a pensare ad accordi e quant'altro, altrimenti il programma dei partiti non serve a nulla se tanto puntualmente devono trovare un compromesso.
> 
> In Italia se si vogliono cambiare veramente le cose si deve passare ad un sistema maggioritario oppure cambiare radicalmente il sistema e passare al semi-presidenziale.


Il problema è che l'ingovernabilità sembra essere nel nostro DNA. Io sono certo che anche con un sistema maggioritario, dopo massimo due anni, ci sarebbe una crisi di governo perché nel partito vincitore inizierebbero le guerre tra correnti. Non esiste un modello che di per sé sia in grado di garantire stabilità: tutto dipende dagli interpreti.
A parte questo, non sarei contrario, a certe condizioni, a un generale ripensamento dell'assetto istituzionale complessivo.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> .



non facciamo i grammar nazi anche sul forum. Analfabetismo funzionale è un'altra cosa. Ho scritto senza rileggere, però avvisatemi se dobbiamo stare anche nel forum del milan sezione politica a dover rileggere 300 volte come se ci trovassimo ad un esame di letteratura.


E in ogni caso personalmente non capisco cosa ci sia di sbagliato.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dai... credo sia superfluo ogni altro commento.



Assolutamente. 
Se per te il voto di una persona che non conosce chi è il presidente della repubblica, la costituzione, come funzionano gli organi parlamentari, chi fa le leggi e cosa fa il presidente del consiglio, ha lo stesso peso di chi invece tutto questo lo sa, è assolutamente superfluo discuterne ancora.

Per quanto mi riguarda io farei fare una sorta di patentino elettorale, dove se vuoi votare devi passare un test su logica e funzionamento dello Stato e suoi organi. Se non lo passi non voti, semplice ed efficiente. L'unico modo per avere un elettorato che sia in grado di distinguere da chi fa proclami (sapendo di mentire) e chi invece dice la verità ma non è "popolare".

Il popolo sceglie sempre Barabba, ricordatelo.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> OT: Per la prima in neretto avresti scritto "sono analfabeti"? A rigore no: il soggetto è "il 50% degli italiani", singolare.



A rileggere il mio commento, dopo che mi ha fatto venire il dubbio, mi viene da pensare che non ha capito neanche lui cosa ha letto.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Settembre 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> OT: Per la prima in neretto avresti scritto "sono analfabeti"? A rigore no: il soggetto è "il 50% degli italiani", singolare.



Lecito.



kYMERA ha scritto:


> non facciamo i grammar nazi anche sul forum. Analfabetismo funzionale è un'altra cosa. Ho scritto senza rileggere, però avvisatemi se dobbiamo stare anche nel forum del milan sezione politica a dover rileggere 300 volte come se ci trovassimo ad un esame di letteratura.
> 
> E in ogni caso personalmente non capisco cosa ci sia di sbagliato.



Ma certo, nessuno ti ha messo al patibolo. Io, come prescrive la grammatica italiana, avrei scritto "non *conoscono* il funzionamento di ...". Non hai necessariamente commesso un errore mortale, ma senza dubbio questa forma è molto migliore, non trovi?



kYMERA ha scritto:


> A rileggere il mio commento, dopo che mi ha fatto venire il dubbio, mi viene da pensare che non ha capito neanche lui cosa ha letto.



Ho capito perfettamente. Vedi, amico, a parte il fatto che asserire che il 50% degli italiani è analfabeta funzionale, mi sembra un po' arrogante, il mio commento era essenzialmente ironico/costruttivo.

Avevi due possibilità, riderci sopra (come me) o prendertela. Vedo che te la sei presa, fa niente. Scusa se mi sono permesso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema è che l'ingovernabilità sembra essere nel nostro DNA. Io sono certo che anche con un sistema maggioritario, dopo massimo due anni, ci sarebbe una crisi di governo perché nel partito vincitore inizierebbero le guerre tra correnti. Non esiste un modello che di per sé sia in grado di garantire stabilità: tutto dipende dagli interpreti.
> A parte questo, non sarei contrario, a certe condizioni, a un generale ripensamento dell'assetto istituzionale complessivo.



Su questo sono d'accordo, però almeno fornire il sistema più stabile possibile mi sembra il minimo. Anche perché come dici tu, essendo nel nostro DNA è meglio affrontare la cosa con un sistema che ti impone di governare con piena responsabilità.


----------



## MasterGorgo (19 Settembre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> tornando in topic...
> 
> *lista aggiornata di Italia viva:*
> 
> ...



Non pochi.
Comunque fare ciò che si vuole in parlamento purchè si resti nelle regole della costituzione é una aberrazione sempre più spinta fino a proporci qualsiasi tipo di trattativa sempre come massima espressione di democrazia.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lecito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arrogante?

Guarda che non lo dico io, ci sono degli studi di esperti che lo affermano.
https://tg24.sky.it/mondo/2019/09/06/analfabetismo-funzionale-italia.html

E comunque sanno è voce del verbo sapere, non vedo perchè non dovrebbe andar bene.

Non me la sono presa, semplicemente se quella era ironia l'hai fatta veramente male visto che non aveva molto senso


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (19 Settembre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Basta svolgere l'elezione del presidente poco prima delle elezioni del parlamento. Il risultato sarà lo stesso, garantendo così totale governabilità.


Certo. Ma il mio punto e’ che tutti i sistemi prevedono contrappesi che impediscono a una parte di prevalere


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Certo. Ma il mio punto e’ che tutti i sistemi prevedono contrappesi che impediscono a una parte di prevalere



Si ma il sistema in vigore da noi converrai che è uno dei peggiori, la perfezione non esiste ma provare a migliorare mi sembra il minimo.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Settembre 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Arrogante?
> 
> Guarda che non lo dico io, ci sono degli studi di esperti che lo affermano.
> https://tg24.sky.it/mondo/2019/09/06/analfabetismo-funzionale-italia.html
> ...



Lascia stare, l'unica cosa che conta realmente è che non te la sei presa.


----------



## Andris (19 Settembre 2019)

ecco che la lorenzin completa la sua opera di trasformismo.
tutto prevedibile,dopo aver avuto il seggio sicuro in emilia come casini per la sua stampella a renzi.
forza italia,popolo della libertà,partitello insulso,pd

e zingaretti la ringrazia 


intanto carfagna smentisce le voci della prossimità con il nuovo corso renziano:

"Con renzi neanche un caffè"

pare stia facendo cene (non eleganti come Berlusconi) per trovare investitori in forza Italia


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2019)

*Berlusconi:

"Renzi non è mio figlio politico, non avrà i voti dei moderati.
Anche il suo percorso di vita è all'antitesi del mio"*

tgcom


in effetti almeno Berlusconi ha sempre lavorato,mentre renzi sempre vissuto di rendita.
per il resto vedremo,certo che senza il patto del nazareno sarebbe già svanito anni fa.


----------



## Andris (26 Settembre 2019)

continua la transumanza verso il renzianesimo.
una calabrese del senato 5stelle va via: Silvia Vono


da sottolineare che prima votano la fiducia per assicurarsi ancora la poltrona tutti quanti,poi vanno via altrimenti non sarebbero stati ricandidati.


----------

